# expats portuguese dream



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

people wake up ! 
most of us that leave our home country and move to a differente country obviously is either to have a better life,better wheater,better everything.
no you cannot have a dream life on 500€ per month or 1000 or 1500.
how will define a good life,depends on you ! want to live overlooking the ocean ok a good home will cost you over half a million a nice home 200000, want to buy a car..3000 to 15000 want to drive a good car 30000 plus...then lets see ,water,electricity,insurance,coffees,dinners,etc...no 1000 per month won´t get you far,play golf another 1000. that adding machine adds up real quick , so people this is 2010 some expats are 20 years too late, theres no where in the world where you get something for nothing,you get what you pay for ...so people wake up to reallity,before packing your bags and arrive a your DREAM or nightmare destination take that adding machine and click some numbers


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



fmarks said:


> people wake up !
> most of us that leave our home country and move to a differente country obviously is either to have a better life,better wheater,better everything.
> no you cannot have a dream life on 500€ per month or 1000 or 1500.
> how will define a good life,depends on you ! want to live overlooking the ocean ok a good home will cost you over half a million a nice home 200000, want to buy a car..3000 to 15000 want to drive a good car 30000 plus...then lets see ,water,electricity,insurance,coffees,dinners,etc...no 1000 per month won´t get you far,play golf another 1000. that adding machine adds up real quick , so people this is 2010 some expats are 20 years too late, theres no where in the world where you get something for nothing,you get what you pay for ...so people wake up to reallity,before packing your bags and arrive a your DREAM or nightmare destination take that adding machine and click some numbers


Hi Fmarks

We know what you are up to, You have found that the dream has come true. Now you want it all for yourself. Shame on you, you could have come clean before i signed my promissory contract. Thanks pal.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Good luck mate.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

FSMarks is a transvestite, he/she has to buy two lots of clothes, this costs him/her a lot of money. I do like him/her though.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

What a loud of rubbish. Are you trying to say that we need 5.000 a month to have a decent life in this country? Only a minority plays golf and manly because, they can’t lift anything else anymore. 30.000 plus for a car? Is that what you considerer to be quality life? You know what they say about older men, as bigger the car is smaller is his …xxx breakfast and dinners out? Unless you are working and leave home early, who the hell has breakfast out? Quality life starts when you can have a healthy breakfast at home with your family and discuss the day plans together. Seating down in the kitchen with a boll of cereals, a glass of orange and the wife serves you a fresh aromatic coffee, seats down and says,( love you), That is quality. There is a difference between having a good life and been snob. A normal person enjoys the simple things life offers you everyday. A snob, spends his time in competition with others trying to spend more then everybody else, and normally they die alone with no friends. 50% of the Portuguese families live on a budget under 1500. They still can afford to buy a house, a car, go to coffees and restaurants and also go on holidays. Probably their idea of a good life is different then yours. Do your homework right and you will be able to buy houses for nearly half of doe’s prices
Let’s see: Family of 4; Water, electricity, gas, cable TV, internet, and phone line 200 euros month. Supermarket 400, insurances, (house and to cars, divided by 12 months), between 40 and 50 a month, dog food around 40, mob phones top ups 60, shoes and cloths 100 a month, petrol, 150 a month, mortgage 300/400 month, chemist 100. Believe I covered all important things. If you move over and can afford to buy a house or flat, on a 1500 budget you have 400 left for restaurants 
:confused2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



John999 said:


> What a loud of rubbish. Are you trying to say that we need 5.000 a month to have a decent life in this country? Only a minority plays golf and manly because, they can’t lift anything else anymore. 30.000 plus for a car? Is that what you considerer to be quality life? You know what they say about older men, as bigger the car is smaller is his …xxx breakfast and dinners out? Unless you are working and leave home early, who the hell has breakfast out? Quality life starts when you can have a healthy breakfast at home with your family and discuss the day plans together. Seating down in the kitchen with a boll of cereals, a glass of orange and the wife serves you a fresh aromatic coffee, seats down and says,( love you), That is quality. There is a difference between having a good life and been snob. A normal person enjoys the simple things life offers you everyday. A snob, spends his time in competition with others trying to spend more then everybody else, and normally they die alone with no friends. 50% of the Portuguese families live on a budget under 1500. They still can afford to buy a house, a car, go to coffees and restaurants and also go on holidays. Probably their idea of a good life is different then yours. Do your homework right and you will be able to buy houses for nearly half of doe’s prices
> Let’s see: Family of 4; Water, electricity, gas, cable TV, internet, and phone line 200 euros month. Supermarket 400, insurances, (house and to cars, divided by 12 months), between 40 and 50 a month, dog food around 40, mob phones top ups 60, shoes and cloths 100 a month, petrol, 150 a month, mortgage 300/400 month, chemist 100. Believe I covered all important things. If you move over and can afford to buy a house or flat, on a 1500 budget you have 400 left for restaurants
> :confused2:


Hi John

Very interesting reply. For me being on my own and mortgage free life looks better all the time. Most people i know and speak to use Skype or have free deals. I intend also to bring a motor scooter with me for those nice days when a car is not needed.

What may be of help is some actual prices if they could be provided as they would be a good guide as to what has to be paid. 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

John999 said:


> What a loud of rubbish.<snip>:confused2:


Well it depends how you live really your example of the DHS lifestyle is perfectly valid for those who are used to living on housing estates but one must factor in those of us who are used to a more affluent way of life.

I would go:

€ 900 a month mortgage

€ 150 a month Electricity and gas

€ 100 a month insurance as one does not want to be a burden on the health service, we will leave that to the Plebs

€ 100 a month on chemicals to spray on golf course to ruin greens

€ 1500 a month alcohol allowance

€ 600 a month cigarettes

€ 500 a month on mind altering chemicals and crack cocaine

€ 1500 a month on hookers

€ 500 a month air travel to return to the Cromwell hospital for treatment to cover ephysema, non specific stds and drug induced paranoia

€ 100 a month invested in local villagers so that alternative eco lifestyle is not disturbed by outside influences (Police, social workers, F.B.I)


So all in all we can see that one man's lifestyle can be different to others and subsequently the associated costs can be higher or lower. So one might say that one's dream lifestyle will vary due to experience, expectation and available cash.


Opinions are like ar&^%$£es, everyone has one but very few bear close inspection




ROT 13:

Guvf fubhyq erry n srj va.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi John
> 
> Very interesting reply. For me being on my own and mortgage free life looks better all the time. Most people i know and speak to use Skype or have free deals. I intend also to bring a motor scooter with me for those nice days when a car is not needed.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, we pay, (2), around 50 a month for electric, 45 water, about 30 for gas, around 55 for cable television with all the films and sport channels included, 35 for internet connection, about 60 for the house phone, supermarket depends…, car insurance, fully, 275 year, house insurance 95 year. Silver coast region is a lot more expensive to live than Gois Peter, so a man on his one, in your situation, between utilities and food, (depending what you like to eat), insurances and taxes, I say between 300 and 400 euros monthly. You have picked an area where probably you will be able to buy, cheap wine olive oil, eggs, potatoes, fruit and vegs at local farmers for half price compared with supermarkets. If you choose not to do it, that budget still more then enough in my opinion, so what ever you have left you can do whatever you want. There are also loads of restaurants, where the locals eat, where you can have a full meal with desert, wine or beer and coffee for fewer than 10 euros a head, so i am sure you will be just fine. Special occasions, somewhere between 20 and 50 euros a head at top restaurants, unless you go crazy. 
Regards
John999


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

bloakey said:


> Well it depends how you live really your example of the DHS lifestyle is perfectly valid for those who are used to living on housing estates but one must factor in those of us who are used to a more affluent way of life.
> 
> I would go:
> 
> ...


Lucky I am, not having a mortgage, and the property has solar panels. Only smoke grass and wife don’t drink. When I need a doctor I go to the vets, cheaper than any insurance and they seem to be always empty in this country, so no waiting time. To old for hookers, for some reason the blue pill doesn’t work on me, so my hobbies are eating, drinking, walks on the beach and now and again annoy tom dick and harry, whoever crosses my way


----------



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

bloakey said:


> Well it depends how you live really your example of the DHS lifestyle is perfectly valid for those who are used to living on housing estates but one must factor in those of us who are used to a more affluent way of life.
> 
> I would go:
> 
> ...


Now thats my kind of lifestyle minus the crack cocaine of course


----------



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

Natas said:


> Now thats my kind of lifestyle minus the crack cocaine of course


I forgot the rent boys and my burberry shirts for the Golf course


----------

